# What model is this Merckx?



## tdaman (Jul 19, 2006)

Saw it for sale. I don't know more than these pictures tell you.

Just want to know whether it's worth it. It's cheap! Looked at some of the catalogs at bulgier.net but can't seem to find out which one it is. Sure looks like some of the bikes there but the chromo fork, the older type decals and the color don't seem to be united in ONE of the bikes in these catalogs  



















Cheers

Tobias


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*buy now, ask later*

If it fits you and is cheap, buy it. It's a Merckx. You can learn more about it once you own it. To me, it looks like a mid-80's frame, Campy brake levers and RD. Not sure about crank - DA? What does the tubing sticker say - SL? Obviously is Columbus... Looks like the Panasonic paint job, but with a chrome fork rather than painted.

TV


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Early Chorus...*

Definitely buy it if the price is reasonable and there isn't any major damage to the bike.

It looks like it has an early Chorus drivetrain with the Campy Monoplaner brakes. The hubs look like they're high flange C Record. While the drivetrain doesn't tend to bring much money, the hubs are in demand at the moment.

It looks like a cool bike! 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

saw that one too,went for 40 euros, I wonder who is the lucky one!


----------

